# Carte iTunes ou iTunes App ?



## handsos (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, je voudrai acheter une application sur l'App Store et pour ca je me demandais si je devais la carte iTunes ou iTunes App ? On trouve plus la carte iTunes que l'autre et je n'aimerai pas l'acheter si en faite je ne peu pas acheter d'application avec la carte iTunes. Donc, la carte iTunes permet elle d'acheter que de la musique ou l'achat d'application est aussi possible ?


----------



## Kamidh (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Les cartes iTunes App ou music ou autres fonctionne pour n'importe quel achat !

Musique, App Store Mac ou iOS, series, films, livres etc...


----------



## Gwen (22 Décembre 2011)

Ce sont les mêmes cartes. Seul le visuel change.


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Décembre 2011)

Tu peux acheter ces cartes directement sur itunes en utilisant une "e-carte" bancaire. C'est plus sécurisé de passer par les cartes itunes pour faire des achats répétés et de petites valeurs que d'enregistrer ses coordonnées de carte bancaire dans les "méandres informatiques" des serveurs d'Apple !


----------

